# New Dean Rc7 Rusty Cooley Sig showed up!



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow this is my first real thread on here!! 

Well it's finally here!!!! I have to say this is the finest 7 string I have ever played on (so far). The neck is way thinner than my UV777BK and the frets are huge. It almost feels like the neck is scalloped.

Here are a few pics of it including Rusty cooley signing the guitar.


























since I am new here I will post my whole collection


----------



## muffgoat (Feb 6, 2009)

COOL BEANS!! yeah i got to play one of these at NAMM and was very very impressed. Would like to own one, but would also like a down payment on a studio haha, congrats


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 6, 2009)

muffgoat said:


> COOL BEANS!! yeah i got to play one of these at NAMM and was very very impressed. Would like to own one, but would also like a down payment on a studio haha, congrats


 
Yeah the $2995 hurts the wallet. I got mine off ebay for $2400 so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 6, 2009)

Yet again, it looks like Cooley delivers these personally to buyers!

And aren't the frets the same size on the UV and the Cooley, they are both 6100's if I remember correctly?


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 6, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yet again, it looks like Cooley delivers these personally to buyers!
> 
> And aren't the frets the same size on the UV and the Cooley, they are both 6100's if I remember correctly?


 
Nope 6000 on the RC7. I also have the 6000's on my PGM-301 and they are tall. Almost scalloped feel.


----------



## Harry (Feb 6, 2009)

Wonder if you can sand down a Wizard neck that thin

Congrats man, hope you enjoy the guitar!


----------



## Wi77iam (Feb 6, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 6, 2009)

That Universe sure is tasty


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 6, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yet again, it looks like Cooley delivers these personally to buyers!
> 
> And aren't the frets the same size on the UV and the Cooley, they are both 6100's if I remember correctly?



I think the UV has 6104's or something.

congrats OP - I'd actually love an RC7G even though I Fucking dispise Dean Guitars


----------



## RenegadeDave (Feb 6, 2009)

Yeah, not a fan of deans either, but you've got the Batio and Cooley models, the only two worth owning  Is that an American armorflame or korean?


----------



## Scali (Feb 6, 2009)

That sure is a nice guitar. I can't really imagine necks thinner than Ibanez 
And I see you have the Michael Angelo signature aswell, I guess that one is pretty cool aswell.


----------



## Desi (Feb 6, 2009)

Man, oh man! I'd love to get my mits on an RC7, but that price is just borderline unforgiveable.


----------



## lurgar (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like that's the Music-go-Round where Rusty teaches. I've had to go in there several times to buy various things. Only saw Rusty once, but I was surprised that he wasn't taller actually...

But everything I've seen about him leads me to believe he's a really cool guy and that guitar looks pretty cool as well. Glad you got a deal on it man.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 6, 2009)

im not a fan of the cooley guitar but congrats anyway! now that uv on the other hand


----------



## Elysian (Feb 6, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> Wonder if you can sand down a Wizard neck that thin
> 
> Congrats man, hope you enjoy the guitar!



i wouldn't recommend it, they are already on the thin end, theres not much space behind the truss rod and the back of the neck on those things.


----------



## Randy (Feb 6, 2009)

Congratulation, man! 

Quite a collection you have, too. Kudos.


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 6, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Yeah, not a fan of deans either, but you've got the Batio and Cooley models, the only two worth owning  Is that an American armorflame or korean?


 
All the Armorflame's are Korean but the quality it top notch. They are all inspected and setup at Dean HQ in Florida so they play great right out of the box.

thanks every one. I just joined yesterday and you guys are alright in my book


----------



## Elysian (Feb 6, 2009)

do you happen to have a set of dial calipers or digital calipers? i'm curious the thickness at the 1st and 12th fret...


----------



## daemon barbeque (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool guitar man. But tha Phill Collen model Jackson is just amazing...The best finish ever!


----------



## renzoip (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome, you got one of the coolest guitar collection!!


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 6, 2009)

Elysian said:


> do you happen to have a set of dial calipers or digital calipers? i'm curious the thickness at the 1st and 12th fret...


 
nah I wish I did since I get asked alot. Trust me it's crazy thin almost scary!



renzoip said:


> Awesome, you got one of the coolest guitar collection!!


 
thanks man


----------



## Apophis (Feb 6, 2009)

congrats


----------



## Elysian (Feb 6, 2009)

Neoclasiccl said:


> nah I wish I did since I get asked alot. Trust me it's crazy thin almost scary!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man



hopefully its not old Wizard thin, i'd hate to see all these people buying such an expensive guitar only to have the neck split open...


----------



## Bobby (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow great looking piece. 

Off Topic - Stupid question but why is the neck pickup in that position? How does that effect tone?


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 6, 2009)

Neoclasiccl said:


> Nope 6000 on the RC7. I also have the 6000's on my PGM-301 and they are tall. Almost scalloped feel.



I don't think the PGM has dunlop 6000s. I think the frets on those are actually smaller than the ones on UVs, which I thought were dunlop 6105s... might be the same on the PGM, not sure


----------



## Crucified (Feb 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Wow great looking piece.
> 
> Off Topic - Stupid question but why is the neck pickup in that position? I know its because its a sig model. How does that effect tone?



it's offset because of the lower horn cutaway.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Wow great looking piece.
> 
> Off Topic - Stupid question but why is the neck pickup in that position? I know its because its a sig model. How does that effect tone?



It's slanted becuase of the how deep the cutaway is. It makes the neck pickup tone a little brighter. I actually think just moving the whole pickup down a little and keeping it horizontal would make more sense, since it would have the lower strings also being brighter... instead of being slanted and having the low strings to high strings gradually getting brighter


----------



## Bobby (Feb 6, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> It's slanted becuase of the how deep the cutaway is. It makes the neck pickup tone a little brighter. I actually think just moving the whole pickup down a little and keeping it horizontal would make more sense, since it would have the lower strings also being brighter... instead of being slanted and having the low strings to high strings gradually getting brighter



Thanks for the reply.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 6, 2009)

Bobby said:


> Thanks for the reply.



No prob. 

By the way, for everyone who thinks the USA RC7G is too pricey, I have the import version of this guitar preordered. I'm pretty confident it's going to be nice and play just as well, considering all the people who've said how nice the batio guitars play. If I'm right and I love it as much as I'm expecting to, I think I'm going to buy a second one after that and remove the EMGs and fit in some passive pickups in there and try to go for a petrucci type setup with the middle position having the two inner split coils together for a nice clean sound.

I do like the 707s though, so I'll be keeping one of them with EMGs, but I miss the coilsplitting options of passives so that's why I'd want to swap them out in one of them... I know the EMG 707TW, but it doesn't sound just the same like advertised and it also has less output than the normal 707

Should be cool!


----------



## st2012 (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad to here you have one on order Josh. I came pretty close to putting a deposit down but I really need a new amp so that won out in the end. Looking forward to your review and pics when you get it in. Did you go with white or black?


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 6, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I don't think the PGM has dunlop 6000s. I think the frets on those are actually smaller than the ones on UVs, which I thought were dunlop 6105s... might be the same on the PGM, not sure


 
I had it refretted with 6000's I use that guitar alot.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 6, 2009)

st2012 said:


> Glad to here you have one on order Josh. I came pretty close to putting a deposit down but I really need a new amp so that won out in the end. Looking forward to your review and pics when you get it in. Did you go with white or black?



I ordered the white one.


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 6, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> I ordered the white one.


 
Nice!! Rusty posted on the outworld forum and said he gave the white one a once over at namm and it's like the USA version so you should be happy.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 6, 2009)

hey what is the neck finish (oil, satin, natural, or gloss)?


----------



## Harry (Feb 6, 2009)

Elysian said:


> hopefully its not old Wizard thin, i'd hate to see all these people buying such an expensive guitar only to have the neck split open...



It's actually thinner than all Wizard necks according to owners, crazy stuff.


----------



## B Lopez (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, that purple Jackson is amazing.

What is it?


----------



## st2012 (Feb 6, 2009)

B Lopez said:


> Wow, that purple Jackson is amazing.
> 
> What is it?



I believe it's a Phil Collen sig.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 6, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> It's actually thinner than all Wizard necks according to owners, crazy stuff.



well then, word of advice, never, EVER, let it drop


----------



## whisper (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah, i'm wondering how that MAB is


----------



## Harry (Feb 7, 2009)

Elysian said:


> well then, word of advice, never, EVER, let it drop



But if it survives the fall........maybe the neck is made out of some uber mega wood


----------



## XxXPete (Feb 7, 2009)

whisper said:


> yeah, i'm wondering how that MAB is


 the MAB model's neck is very thin.Really good product.The rusty 7(white one) played almost exact as the expensive one at NAMM


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 7, 2009)

dirgesong said:


> hey what is the neck finish (oil, satin, natural, or gloss)?


 
It feels raw but has some special coating to protect it. I have no idea what it is just that Rusty told me it has a coating.



whisper said:


> yeah, i'm wondering how that MAB is


 
I am very happy with the MAB 1. I was a little worried since it's a Korean guitar but was very surprised how well it was made. The setup was flawless.



B Lopez said:


> Wow, that purple Jackson is amazing.
> 
> What is it?


 
yeah it's a PC-1. Definately one of my favorites of the collection. The oil finish neck is great. Guitar weighs a ton thou it's heavier than my Les Paul. Alot don't like the neck thou since it's alot thicker than my other guitars except the Les.


----------



## demontamer (Feb 7, 2009)

I really love the Rc7,and your collection is really cool man!
By the way,I was wondering by the first time I've got to see the Rc7 on the Dean site...why the Neck pick up is moved diagonally?Is it to have the lower strings sounding much more neck oriented and the highest strings more bridge oriented?
Is just that I've never seen anything like that!And I was wondering why has this mod been applied on Rusty's guitar!


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 7, 2009)

demontamer said:


> I really love the Rc7,and your collection is really cool man!
> By the way,I was wondering by the first time I've got to see the Rc7 on the Dean site...why the Neck pick up is moved diagonally?Is it to have the lower strings sounding much more neck oriented and the highest strings more bridge oriented?
> Is just that I've never seen anything like that!And I was wondering why has this mod been applied on Rusty's guitar!


 
It's cause the cutaway is so deep. I created another post with pics of it. If the pickup wasn't moved that way then it would be hanging off the edge


----------



## demontamer (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you for the technical explanation man...so it's for that reason...
And I was wondering around all that thoughts about why it was placed like that 

Sure is a great guitar,like all the others...but the Rc7 is one of the best lloking guitar on the planet...
Besides...don't you think that the graphics on the top of the guitar(clearly inspired by Hr Giger)isn't really similar to that of the Ibanez Limited Giger series?

Anyway the graphics of the Rc7 are way better...

Too bad that here in fucking Italy would never show up...only Fender Gibson and Esp guys...

Keep On shredding friend!!!


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 7, 2009)

demontamer said:


> Thank you for the technical explanation man...so it's for that reason...
> And I was wondering around all that thoughts about why it was placed like that
> 
> Sure is a great guitar,like all the others...but the Rc7 is one of the best lloking guitar on the planet...
> ...


 
Having seen the graphic up close in person it's very different than the giger graphic. But also the finish really pops out at you in person. You can't see it in photos but there is alot of metallic paint in the finish it's glittery which can't be seen in photos. It's pretty awesome.

thanks man!!


----------



## kherman (Feb 7, 2009)

Congrats!
and nice collection!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 7, 2009)

Is there a way to NOT spend $3000 on one of these? I've been looking into a 7 for a while, and normally i hate deans, but this guitar looks better and better every time i see it. It's got the extra space in the cutaway, and the best upper fret access i've ever seen on a 24 fret guitar. The graphic is awesome, and it has a low profile trem.

I just can't afford $3000 US. I've got a serious GAS problem now that I have a decent paying job


----------



## lurgar (Feb 7, 2009)

PirateMetalTroy said:


> Is there a way to NOT spend $3000 on one of these? I've been looking into a 7 for a while, and normally i hate deans, but this guitar looks better and better every time i see it. It's got the extra space in the cutaway, and the best upper fret access i've ever seen on a 24 fret guitar. The graphic is awesome, and it has a low profile trem.
> 
> I just can't afford $3000 US. I've got a serious GAS problem now that I have a decent paying job



Well, from what I've gathered, the next RC7s coming out will be made in Korea and will be priced around $1000. You can find out a little more on Dean's website, it's called the RC7X.


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 7, 2009)

here is the Korean RC7X that's coming out next month


----------



## Scali (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like a good deal, those RC7X models. If they have the same design, electronics and hardware as the regular RC7, then $1000 is a bargain.

And you say your Korean-made MAB is very well-made. That promises something for this model


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Feb 7, 2009)

The mainseller for me is the taller frets and thinner neck...If the neck isn't drastically thinner than my ibby's on the korean i won't even bother...but that'd still be a nice 7 even at $1000. I wouldn't even mind forking out of the japan-made version of the graphic one that's $1900. I'd definitely have to play one first though...Wasting $1-2k is not my idea of fun.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 10, 2009)

how is the neck shape and finish


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Feb 10, 2009)

They're beautiful guitars, but I'd never buy a Dean, simply on principal.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 10, 2009)

dirgesong said:


> how is the neck shape and finish



Imagine a ruler with frets


----------



## Neoclasiccl (Feb 10, 2009)

technomancer said:


> Imagine a ruler with frets


 
LMAO!! Not quite that thin but close LOL. The neck is unfinished raw wood. It has some coating on it but you don't notice it.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Feb 11, 2009)

i get it


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 11, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## charles22880 (Feb 12, 2009)

the necks on the RC7 are freaking sweet. like most people i cant stand dean guitars. i cant really see shelling out 3000 for a alder guitar with 707's


----------



## Riffmaster (May 11, 2009)

Aww man cant believe you got the sig, I just got my RC7 too man and i posted pics somewhere else on the forum, its a beautiful guitar isnt it? im playin it right now. And yeah i totally agree with you, best 7 string ive played the neck is ridiculously thin


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 11, 2009)

I would still like to try one out. I've always loved the slanted neck pickups and larger cutaways. So when this came out it intrigued me....then I saw the price. BUT, the new models help. 

Anyways! I WANT YOUR PGM!!!!


----------



## daos_27 (Aug 16, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> No prob.
> 
> By the way, for everyone who thinks the USA RC7G is too pricey, I have the import version of this guitar preordered. I'm pretty confident it's going to be nice and play just as well, considering all the people who've said how nice the batio guitars play. If I'm right and I love it as much as I'm expecting to, I think I'm going to buy a second one after that and remove the EMGs and fit in some passive pickups in there and try to go for a petrucci type setup with the middle position having the two inner split coils together for a nice clean sound.
> 
> ...




Damn I am glad I found someone else that thought that! I have 2 Schecter Hellraiser C7's exactly the same but one is the older model with the 707's and they other has the 707TW's and the older one with the 707's sounds heaps better and brighter the 707tw's sound flatter and less defined with more mud. I changed the 707's for 81-7's and it sounded even better again... 

I don't understand why more people are not using 81-7's over 707's especially at least for the bridge position ...You don't see many people putting EMG 85's in the bridge of their 6 string so why do it on your 7's?

I am keen to try the 81-7X should be a bit brighter again but it may lose some of the thickness to it you can only go so bright before you sound thin :-(


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 16, 2010)

daos_27 said:


> Damn I am glad I found someone else that thought that! I have 2 Schecter Hellraiser C7's exactly the same but one is the older model with the 707's and they other has the 707TW's and the older one with the 707's sounds heaps better and brighter the 707tw's sound flatter and less defined with more mud. I changed the 707's for 81-7's and it sounded even better again...
> 
> I don't understand why more people are not using 81-7's over 707's especially at least for the bridge position ...You don't see many people putting EMG 85's in the bridge of their 6 string so why do it on your 7's?
> 
> I am keen to try the 81-7X should be a bit brighter again but it may lose some of the thickness to it you can only go so bright before you sound thin :-(


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 16, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


>


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you a student of his at Music-Go-Round on 45 by any chance?


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 16, 2010)

lurgar said:


> Looks like that's the Music-go-Round where Rusty teaches. I've had to go in there several times to buy various things. Only saw Rusty once, but I was surprised that he wasn't taller actually...
> 
> But everything I've seen about him leads me to believe he's a really cool guy and that guitar looks pretty cool as well. Glad you got a deal on it man.



Unfortunately, I have to say the converse is true in my experience. I found that he was motivated by money to an unbelievable degree and puts quite a bit less 'passion' into his teaching than you would expect from what he says in interviews.


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 16, 2010)

Rusty teaches at Pro Music Instruction off of 45 and Sawdust. It's about 10 minutes away from my place, and literally right next door to my dentist's office 

His rates are questionable, 100 dollars a month for only being taught half an hour once a week I can deal without the ridiculous shredding skills for now


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> Rusty teaches at Pro Music Instruction off of 45 and Sawdust. It's about 10 minutes away from my place, and literally right next door to my dentist's office
> 
> His rates are questionable, 100 dollars a month for only being taught half an hour once a week I can deal without the ridiculous shredding skills for now



That boils down to either $20 or $25 a session, I've seen a lot of less known teachers charge more for similar time. Though, that has no bearing on skill.

From what I've found, it's all about the content of the lesson and the skill of the teacher that determines the actual _value_ of the lesson. Some teachers can do more in fifteen minutes than most can in two hours. 

As far as Rusty as a teacher, it really varies, I've heard everything from "he's a passionate, great teacher who can really aid a player in reaching their potential" to "he just seems disinterested and just tries to make you shred like him". While I'm inclined to believe that most of his students go to him thanks to his name and YouTube videos alone, I'm not going to immediately write him off. The student's mentality is just as, if not more, important than the instructors.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Aug 17, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That boils down to either $20 or $25 a session, I've seen a lot of less known teachers charge more for similar time. Though, that has no bearing on skill.
> 
> From what I've found, it's all about the content of the lesson and the skill of the teacher that determines the actual _value_ of the lesson. Some teachers can do more in fifteen minutes than most can in two hours.
> 
> As far as Rusty as a teacher, it really varies, I've heard everything from "he's a passionate, great teacher who can really aid a player in reaching their potential" to "he just seems disinterested and just tries to make you shred like him". While I'm inclined to believe that most of his students go to him thanks to his name and YouTube videos alone, I'm not going to immediately write him off. The student's mentality is just as, if not more, important than the instructors.



Both myself and several people I know have been there (alas, I was the only one that continued playing and have been playing for a while, whereas they were just complete beginners) as a student of his, and all three of us were extremely dissapointed; perhaps myself moreso, because I knew what a player with so much practical experience and knowledge should have been able and willing to impart to me. But alas no. I received a lesson on arpeggios involving barres with my pinky - the fact that I was unable to do so (weak pinky) was of no consequence. That was my fault, and he sure as hell wasn't going to let something as ridiculous as explaining and teaching a technique to a student get in the way of ploughing through the 'lesson'.

Edit: on an entirely separate note, I have played the RC series, and they are very cool guitars. Not necessarily the prettiest things in the world (the lower horn looks slightly weird in comparison to the rest of the guitar), but very cool and very comfortably playing nonetheless.


----------



## thefpb2 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok...i'm not going to lie, i don't like graphics or Rusty Cooley, but this has me GASing, it looks like an alien, and i want it. I can PM you my address and send you endless gratitude till the day i die.


----------



## EKG (Sep 7, 2010)

Collection =


----------

